# Going out



## lostdog2 (Apr 7, 2005)

If Anyone need one to join there crew I'm available. Have own gear and cash. Will help with all chores. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Location? Bay or offshore? Arties or bait? Im always looking for 2coolers to join me, fish mostly weekdays though.


----------



## lostdog2 (Apr 7, 2005)

Looking for offshore but love inshore as well. I'm in Humble but fish either Freeport Galveston or Sabine. I also run a 2015 Epic22sc. Love running my new girl. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

